# First Vid-"El Rio Grande" My 40g Riparium



## RipariumGuy (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello TFK!

Just wanted to share my first attempt at a video of my 40g South American Biotope Riparium. Feel free to ask questions!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, wow... I so did not see the "Freshwater Video and Photography" forum. My bad moderators!


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

this looks amazing!!!! incredible! never seen anything like this! 
and welcome to the forum!


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

the dead leaves look really great and natural but don't they disintegrate to mush eventually?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

RipariumGuy said:


> Hello TFK!
> 
> Just wanted to share my first attempt at a video of my 40g South American Biotope Riparium. Feel free to ask questions!
> 
> YouTube - 40g Breeder Biotope Riparium


Is a very attractive tank, I'm sure the fishes feel quite at home.
Am planning something similar for 55 gallon if santa co-operates and I can get *+#!!$ property taxes paid.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 2, 2010)

Blaxicanlatino said:


> this looks amazing!!!! incredible! never seen anything like this!
> and welcome to the forum!


Thanks for the kind words Blaxican!



sik80 said:


> the dead leaves look really great and natural but don't they disintegrate to mush eventually?


Yep, they do disintagrate over time but I usually remove them then replace them before they are completely gone.



1077 said:


> Is a very attractive tank, I'm sure the fishes feel quite at home.
> Am planning something similar for 55 gallon if santa co-operates and I can get *+#!!$ property taxes paid.


Thanks! The fishes are very "happy" in this setup. The cories have even spawned several times. 

Good luck with your 55g. Just be good and pay your taxes and santa won't give you coal! :roll: :-D


----------

